# HOW TO BID A JOB



## arrmandosdrywall (Apr 1, 2021)

Hi everyone, I've worked in the trade for the past 3 years and recently decide to branch out on my own. was wondering if someone could guide me on some tips on how to go about bidding ?

is it better to charge by the sheet or by the sqft?
if by the sheet whats the average amount ? if by the sqft do you charge the same for ceilings as you would for the walls ? 
if need to put corner bead do you charge separately for that or is it already include in the sheet/sqft price ?
how to bid for texturing ? 
would it be better to do a flat rate per sqft 

anyone who might be retired who has a spreadsheet / contract they might be willing to share ? 

any help\tips will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Constructive (Oct 29, 2016)

arrmandosdrywall said:


> Hi everyone, I've worked in the trade for the past 3 years and recently decide to branch out on my own. was wondering if someone could guide me on some tips on how to go about bidding ?
> 
> is it better to charge by the sheet or by the sqft?
> if by the sheet whats the average amount ? if by the sqft do you charge the same for ceilings as you would for the walls ?
> ...


Drywall should be priced by sq. ft. Trim items should be priced by each.


----------



## arrmandosdrywall (Apr 1, 2021)

Constructive said:


> Drywall should be priced by sq. ft. Trim items should be priced by each.


would it be better to have a flat rate, such as lets say $3/sqft and that would cover taping mudding corner beads, finish ready for priming ? or how would you go about the corner bead ? also for hanging whats the typical sqft rate ?


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

Here in Montana we get .55-65 cents sqft for our most common texture (swirl pool trowel old world) called bunch different things around but spray-on mud and use rounded pool trowels. 
Everything above 10ft is double sqft/price. And then metal 15-25$ a stick bullnose cost the most and straight flex 6-8$ a ft plus other small extra (masking tubs excessive hanging fuckups) as we are just tapers and will back charge if have fix 40 lightboxes, as hanging heard good people around here get 40-50 cents and same apply for above 10 ft. Averages out for contracts to 1$ sqft for cheap hacks hanging and taping its OK work will fail in prob a year or 2 to mid-grade 1.30-1.50 and high-end 1.80 2.25 an sqft. We average about .85 cents for cookie-cutter just taping to about 1.40-1.50 for higher-end stuff prob about 1.75-1.85 if want level5 gloss smooth wall


----------

